# Head banging



## dippy dee

Hi there ladies sorry i've not been on much but wow it's hectic at the min, so i have a quick worry i thought i would ask you about.
Harley has started head banging and not little bangs, he always does his right foot and we know there is a lack of feeling there but this head one is horrible, it is always the back of his head and any chance he gets to do it he will, he lie's there just wacking his head on the floor and if i sit him up he will lie down and do it again but he doesn't cry when he does it he just carries on banging:dohh: could this just be a phase he is going through? Sorry to ask what is a silly question it's just that everything he does now i think ok so is this just him been him or is it due to the sbo, stupid to say i have 9 kids and it's as if i have forgotten it now with all of this.
I will go onto the other thread in a bit and update you with how jack is doing etc :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

It could be the sb definately! Has he still not had his mri?? How are things? With harley specifically, you should have had answers a long time ago! This is more than negligent of that hospital. You should be going elsewhere now I think. Where are you again?

Headbanging may just he a phase, but he may be suffering with one or a few associated conditions - hydrocephalus for one. Another is chiari malformation which can be very serious or just very irritating. Either needs ruling out asap. 

I don't want to stress you out. There are a lot of other things that it could be - but it is best to rules the nasty ones out first. Have you spoken to your hospital patient advisory liaison service (pals)? They are a good starting point for getting answers. 

Please use my facebook group or forum to ask if any other parents have experienced this head banging. Www.sbhp.org.uk


----------



## Tegans Mama

My LO bangs her head a lot - she shakes it a lot too. She sits in her highchair and bangs her head against the back, does it in the pushchair, against windows, everywhere. 

Hers is definitely connected to her SB. I agree with Emma, come on over to the forum. :)


----------



## bodacious

My little brother does this as well, but he has severe down syndrome. Hopefully your baby will grow out of it. I know some things we do with Max to help him are (gently) squeezing his forearms to help relieve the pressure he gets built up and to give him the stimulation he needs. He is 8 but around the size of a 3 year old. this is the only thing his Ot has told us to do. Sometimes it helps, others it doesn't. I'm not sure this would work with your son being so small, but I'm trying to help :/


----------

